# First timer need assitance



## Artist with a betta (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm going out tomorrow and buying a ten gallon for my betta I'm thinking about a tank mate The tank I'm going to buy has no hood, but I plan on trying to make one. 
I don't want anyone he might eat or anyone who will try and pick fights with him. And since It will have no hood and probably won't till the end of finals week when I can make one. I don't need any escape artist that can jump out of the tank and give me a heart attack.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Artist with a betta said:


> I'm going out tomorrow and buying a ten gallon for my betta I'm thinking about a tank mate The tank I'm going to buy has no hood, but I plan on trying to make one.
> I don't want anyone he might eat or anyone who will try and pick fights with him. And since It will have no hood and probably won't till the end of finals week when I can make one. I don't need any escape artist that can jump out of the tank and give me a heart attack.


Maybe a baby pleco? Or some shrimp, or snails? 

You will need something to cover your tank asap because Betta jump  Even if you don't have one you could cover it with fine material or cellophane wrap with holes in it  or lower the tank water 4-5 inches


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No Plecos! Pygmy Cories.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok first if your going to need to make sure his tank mate has a shot tail, long fancy tails make easy targets and short tail fish are quicker at getting away from males. Also make sure you got no semi or aggressive fish because you risk the chance of them attacking your boy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The major problem is the 10G. I would add Neons.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> No Plecos! Pygmy Cories.


Why no baby Pleco? I put my baby ones in 10gals and 20gals until they are bigger which then I sell them or something. Pleco are very very slooow growing. 

And Neons could work, but the Betta may eat them if he gets hungry or is aggressive.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thew smallest Pleco needs a 20G.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

ya zebra fish, short tailed guppies, small loaches, a type of small bottom feeder like miniature banjo fish or small cat fish types.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Thew smallest Pleco needs a 20G.



Yeah, you're right. I don't keep my in the 10g unless I absolutely have to. Plus they do grow a tad big..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Zebras need 20Gs.


----------



## Artist with a betta (Nov 26, 2012)

what abut those bottom feeders like you see at Walmart that are always sucking on the glass?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Otos are a no. CAEs are a no. Plecos are a no.


----------



## Artist with a betta (Nov 26, 2012)

snails?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

ya the best i pleco i would even consider to put in a 10g is a Queen Arabesque pleco and thats pushing the limits there. There maxinum length is some where around 4 inches.


----------



## Artist with a betta (Nov 26, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> ya the best i pleco i would even consider to put in a 10g is a Queen Arabesque pleco and thats pushing the limits there. There maxinum length is some where around 4 inches.


yea that's too big i just want something small.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No Plecos in a 10G. Theres size,bioload,activity level,diet,reproduction.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

ChoclateBetta one zebra and a betta is alright, i have a gold fish, two loaches and a male betta in biotope lite 10g tank. and it does perfect


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The smallest goldfish need 30Gs. Zebras need a school of 5 in a 20G.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Wait - perhaps I'm getting confused with the conversions. I don't use gallons I use litres. How big EXACTLY is a 10 gallons? 

But, yeah, my honest mistake sorry. No Pleco in a 10 gallon. Maybe some snails, or neon (but only if you are to be feeding him a sufficient amount and he isn't aggressive).


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The smallest goldfish need 30Gs. Zebras need a school of 5 in a 20G.


ChoclateBetta, you are right, certain fish DO need certain sized tanks. But some people cannot afford to have the pristine size that they do best in. But I do agree.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

You can have snails. Try not to get apple snails, though - they can grow up to 10cm. Maybe some trumpet snails (though you hardly see them). You can just look up the types of snails - as there is heaps 

You could also have a shrimp or too, I do believe.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

look ChoclateBetta i hate to tell you but zebras can live pefectly in a ten gallon tank sinse they only get about 4 inches and when there buy them selves and i think i would trust my mother since she grew up working at a pet store/ pet store distributor and iv always have grown up with fish i my self work at a pet store part time


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

one zebra that is


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

They can, of course they can - but for a lot of fish keepers it is not a sufficient size. But guys, please don't make this into an argument.  Everyone is allowed their opinions!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Zebra Danios get 2 inches and are too active. Pet stores dont know what there doing. You NEED to learn that. Smaller goldfish average 6-8inches. Zebra Danios also NEED schools of 5. They are too active to be with Bettas.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

you no not every pet store is run buy idiots there are family buisnesses that own fish and no what there talking about and like Hopelessaddict101 said im ending this argument here because we are acting to childish fighting about fish. We obviously have different techniques on how we raise our fishies and if it works for us up-till now then theres no need to change. Im sorry for ranting on this page and im sorry for getting in an argument with you ChoclateBetta


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

eatmice2010 said:


> ChoclateBetta one zebra and a betta is alright, i have a gold fish, two loaches and a male betta in biotope lite 10g tank. and it does perfect


That is WAY overstocked, and goldfish are cold water NOT tropical. They need at least 30 gallons and will live up to 20 years if cared for proper and can get big enough to eat a betta.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

LadyVictorian i respect your view but i just ended an argument.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We proved you wrong you mean.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Choclate, stop. You both are taking this way out of hand. Choclate, you cannot tell people how to keep their fish. You can give them advice on how to, and what works best, but you cannot lecture them. That is not cool.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> That is WAY overstocked, and goldfish are cold water NOT tropical. They need at least 30 gallons and will live up to 20 years if cared for proper and can get big enough to eat a betta.


Oranda are tropical, and they are a goldfish. 
>.<


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Goldfish need heavy filteration. Bettas would hate that filteration. Zebra Danios are schooling thats a fact. There abusing there fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am not the one making myself look stupid. Multiple people have agreed with me.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

wow two people your so good, see you still look stupid like a childish kid


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

eatmice2010 said:


> wow two people your so good, see you still look stupid like a childish kid


A lot more than two people will tell you it's not good for goldfish and betta to live together. In fact it's even on Betta Awarness on Facebook as well. A group run by people who have been keeping betta for a long time.










And that is only the basics, as pointed out by Choc goldfish need powerful filters because they are fish with HIGH bioload, betta hate such filters. Goldfish are coldwater and betta tropical, Goldfish grow to be very large and eat betta, betta are small. Most goldfish need 30+ gallons of watter, betta only 1.


----------



## Artist with a betta (Nov 26, 2012)

...I just wanted to know if I could add a snail or something...


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Artist with a betta said:


> ...I just wanted to know if I could add a snail or something...


If you want a snail go for mystery aka apple snails, true they get big but ramhorns, nerits, etc will breed and overpopulate quickly leading you to need assassin snails to thin down the population. They are also harder to keep under control. For a 10 gallon you only need one mystery snail and even if you decide on two they lay eggs above the water in a cluster which can easily be removed and destroyed when need be. They also have genders unlike most other snails and mystery snails are either male or female, not both.

Edit: And also if you consider shrimp don't get shrimp until after your tank has been fully cycled for 2 months +. They are very sensitive to changes in the water and die easily.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Artist with a betta said:


> ...I just wanted to know if I could add a snail or something...


Exactly. Everyone please calm down, all artist wanted to know is if some other animal could go in the tank. Not for everyone to start an arguement. 

I recommend nerite snails. They don't grow to big and eat mostly Algea, if your tank is not cycled you can get Algea Wafers.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Artist with a betta lolol im sorry for ranting on your page.

LadyVictorian ya i know there not good tank mates i actually got him when me friend was moveing around 4 years ago, she had him for only about three and was just going to give him away, but it was something to remember her buy so i took him and then i got July about a year ago and they never have had any problems, actually has's weirdly the same size he was when i got her, she said he never grew either. But for the most part middle schoolers make me made and he picked an argument when i was kindly trying to end it


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

ooooo get a shrimp lol


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Or a snail, snails are just as fine lol - i mean this in a funny way, not as a smart but way


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You know what else is good? A divider and another betta!! ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol:


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

yessssssssss


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend shrimp until the tank is cycled. If the op is willing to wait at least 4 months then yes. If not get a snail first and wait on the shrimp. Adding them to a non cycled environment is risky. My friend is a marine biologist and will scream at you for adding shrimp without having the tank cycled at least two months. He also hates all tanks under 20 gallons as they are all too small for any useful setup in his mind but I still agree on the shrimp part. They are cool though, my dad has them in his 100 gallon clownfish breeding tank.


----------



## Artist with a betta (Nov 26, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> yessssssssss


I was told by a friend to do that. To give him a girlfriend *rollseyes* but once I get to collage all I will be able to have is a 5 gallon so only room for one betta.

Don't give chocolate too much grief he meant well and so did you. I like it when to people flair and show there passion for something, but that got a bit out of hand.
I was thinking of a single mystery snail, but I heard that they were escape artist and the tank I'm looking at will require me to make a make shift hood of some sort.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

All snails can escape a tank but artists they are not. My guy though very smart has yet to escape my tank and last night I left the lid off all night xD For the most part they like to stay in the water unless it's a female trying to lay her eggs or a very hungry snail with no food in the tank. You can easily remedy that. I get omega one veggie rounds and feed greens like spinach and cucumbers and blanched zucini and my snails adores the stuff. They are so much fun to watch and if you get stuck with a 5 gallon you can still keep the snail.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

What are yalls views on tricolor horned nerite snails


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

A single one would be fine but it would have to be ordered online and shipped. Those things are hard to find in petshops unless you find a great fishstore. Someplace that carried saltwater MAY have something like that.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Any nerite snail is ideal, none of them breed in freshwater setups.

I like ramshorns and mts (aka pest snails), but they will reproduce quickly if they get enough food.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

omg off topic real quick what type of betta is you profile pick its amazing


----------



## Artist with a betta (Nov 26, 2012)

Haven't bought the 10 gallon yet. but a friend of my mums has a 30 gallon with all the filters and what not for free. In the morning I'm going to go and take a look at it.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Artist with a betta said:


> Haven't bought the 10 gallon yet. but a friend of my mums has a 30 gallon with all the filters and what not for free. In the morning I'm going to go and take a look at it.


If you can I would get it. :O you have more option for tank mates with that.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

You know what else is good? A tank lid!

Just cover the tank with plastic wrap or something.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> omg off topic real quick what type of betta is you profile pick its amazing


That's not a betta, that's a different type of species. lol
Sorry to bring things up again, (>.>) BUT! Danios need 20G+ tanks. 10G are too small for their active needs... They also like being in groups to feel safe and secure. Yeah, sorry... I have a habit have correcting wrong info. CB was right there..

Good luck with the 30G.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

fishy314 said:


> Just cover the tank with plastic wrap or something.


And poke holes!


----------

